# radio care



## Inèss2336

hello,

Ik heb in verschillende woordenboeken zitten zoeken, maar ik vind geen vertaling voor 'Radio care'(eng.)
Bestaat er een vertaling voor dit woord?

Ik dank jullie voor jullie hulp

mvg

Inèss


----------



## Peterdg

Wat is "Radio care"?


----------



## Inèss2336

Dat weet ik niet. Daarom zoek ik ook de vertaling !


----------



## Peterdg

Dan zou een beetje context kunnen helpen


----------



## Inèss2336

Er is geen context als titel


----------



## Lopes

Geen context als titel? Waar is het dan de titel van?


----------



## Toxaris

En waar gaat het boek over. Ik kan het wel letterlijk vertalen, maar er zijn er vele mogelijk.


----------

